

Don't Cut Out the Middleman--Become One  - gehant
http://www.entrepreneur.com/startingabusiness/businessideas/article203310.html

======
krav
eBay's a middleman. So's Google (for information). Being a middleman is fine -
just add some value and efficiency in the process.

~~~
dtap
I don't think you need to add anything. As you get better at matching buyers
and sellers you get closer to equilibrium and make everyone happier.

~~~
dzlobin
Except the company who tried to kill Octopart( see pg's startup school 08
talk.)

------
krav
More I think about it - those that can't do, pontificate. Just build s__t that
creates value or efficiency - whether you're a middleman or not.

Reading these articles is like peeing in the wind. You get wet and you stink.
Instead, go in the cave and just....build....s__t!

~~~
derefr
So, by "these articles," you mean... HN? Why are you pontificating here, then?

~~~
krav
Nope, meant those long blog posts. But you make a good point.

------
jsm386
I guess they didn't get Sarah Lacy's memo:
[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/17/memo-to-start-ups-
you%E...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/09/17/memo-to-start-ups-
you%E2%80%99re-supposed-to-be-changing-the-world-remember/)

clarification edit: Just pointing it out. Don't agree with her oversimplified
(and 37 signals s vs n link-bait style post) essay

